
Show HN: Android Toggle Switch an Extension of Android Switches for 2+ Items - HipstaJules
https://github.com/BelkaLab/Android-Toggle-Switch
======
HipstaJules
If you have any suggestions or critiques let me know about that!

~~~
wingerlang
I didn't see the images at first and wasn't sure what it actually was,
mentioning the iOS alternative `UISegmentedControl` would have helped me
there.

